# Jason Fischer's Neofinetia talk Jan 23, 2021



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 15, 2021)

Jason Fischer is doing a talk this month on Neofinetias! 





__





Classes







www.orchidweb.com


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 20, 2021)

I registered for fun... anyone else coming too?


----------



## jlosaw (Jan 28, 2021)

Bummed to miss it.

Was it an AOS webinar? Is it available to stream from somewhere?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 28, 2021)

It was delayed and is now happening on the 30th of Jan. On the website it says it will be recorded and a link shared with those that signed up.


----------



## jlosaw (Jan 29, 2021)

Ahh..cool. I see it now.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 29, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I registered for fun... anyone else coming too?


Registered the first day...poor guy has been struggling with health.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 29, 2021)

jlosaw said:


> Bummed to miss it.
> 
> Was it an AOS webinar? Is it available to stream from somewhere?


It’s now moved to February 6.


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 29, 2021)

jlosaw said:


> Bummed to miss it.
> 
> Was it an AOS webinar? Is it available to stream from somewhere?


It’s in their (orchidweb.com) website I believe.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 29, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Registered the first day...poor guy has been struggling with health.


Poor Jason. Its stronger than he realizes. But he's getting better. All good!


----------

